# where to buy lead shot?



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

Where do you guys purchase your lead ammo from? thinking of buying some hornady .44 cal but any vendors on here sell lead shot?

thanks


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I cast my own with a .454 ball mold


----------



## Smoketown (Mar 26, 2016)

Muzzleloader shops have them.

And, there is always online ...

https://www.grafs.com/retail/catalog/category/categoryId/3406

https://www.trackofthewolf.com/list/item.aspx/127/1

http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/Dept/Muzzleloaders/Projectiles/Round-Balls

http://www.octobercountry.com/cast-round-balls-36-to-8-bore/

Cheers,

Smoketown


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

Meister Bullet,www.meisterbullets.com

[email protected]

He makes lots of bullets, about a year or 2 ago i asked him about round balls and he was going to start that up, very nice guy I will check and see it he is going round ones. some people shoot .38 wadcutters he has those


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

sent him a message and told him of our desire


----------



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Go to a firearms store and get 10mm hand gun projectiles better than round lead shot


----------

